# Canteiro de obra



## Dianette

Hola, buenas tardes,

¿cómo traducirían "canteiro de obra"?

Este es el contexto: 

"Registrar todos os materiais, ferramentas e equipamentos que deverão compor o seu Canteiro de Obra".

¿hay algún término técnico para esta expresión?

¡ Gracias por el apoyo siempre !​


----------



## Mangato

*Almacén de obra*. Por lo que conocí además del almacenaje de materiales, útiles y herramientas, incluye también una pequeña oficina de control de equipos y trabajos, control de asistencia, vestuarios y aseos para el personal. En España también se le conoce por *oficina de obra*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Oficina de obra" (el almacén es parte de la oficina) y también "instalaciones provisionales".


----------



## Dianette

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Mangato

Lembrei-me agora que quando o canteiro é muito rudimentar, só pra armazém de materiais,  dizemos-lhe  _*galpón de obra*._ A oficina de obra incorpora um pequeno escritorio, vestiário e banheiros.


----------



## Juventude

Pues, "Canteiro de Obras" en portugués no tiene nada que ver con GALPÓN. Sí tiene más que ver con la definición en inglés de "worksite", generalmente para obras externas. ¿Cómo sería esto en español?

Vean los enlaces y van a entender. 

http://www.tatui.sp.gov.br/images/noticias/obras_educação1.JPG

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_AM1xfKiyn...hm-hQ/s400/canteiro%20de%20obras%20-%20AF.jpg

http://www.dtvb.ibilce.unesp.br/cidade/na_canteiro_de_obras.jpg 

Gracias
Juventude


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Canteiro de obras" no Brasil pode tanto ser o "worksite" como as instalações provisórias (escritório de obra, refeitório, alojamentos, galpão, estocagem a céu aberto, etc.). No caso de obras urbanas, como os exemplos que você colocou, é muito difícil, pela falta de espaço, fazer instalações provisórias.

Na Espanha vi que em algumas vezes o canteiro de obras (worksite) era chamado de "obrador" e as edificações, de "instalaciones provisionales".


----------



## Juventude

Oi amigo foreiro.
Justamente traduziram como "OBRADOR" mas pelo que vi, isto se refere mais a PADARIAS, CONFEITARIAS etc. 

http://ifpscheste2.edu.gva.es/uploads/pics/obrador.jpg

Será que não existe algo mais consistente para "CANTEIRO DE OBRAS". Estou fazendo a tradução de uma obra pública de esgoto muito grande, que terão muitos e muitos tratores, trabalhadores, etc. etc.

Grato,
Juventude


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Juventude: do espanhol para português, ou o contrário? Coloque a frase que eu tentarei ajudar.


----------



## Juventude

De PT para ES:

"Transporte dos tubos por meio de caminhões para pátio de armazenamento no Canteiro de Obras na Província de Córdoba"

Grato,
Juventude


----------



## WhoSoyEu

*"Transporte de tubería a través de camiones para la zona de acopio en el obrador de la Provincia de Cordoba"* seria meu palpite.
Mas como se trata de uma obra na Agentina, é melhor que alguém de lá se manifeste. 

Minhas favoritas são a Ivonne e a Garotinha Argentina. 

Nada contra meu corretor-mor, Coquis, naturalmente.


----------



## Mangato

Con certeza que Who sabe muitomais que eu de obra. Mas em Espanha obrador é outra coisa, Obradór e aquela oficina onde de elaaboram e taransforman produtos. Obrador de pastelaria, de padaria, etc. O canteiro de obra que eu conhecí em São Paulo seria Oficina/almacén/galpón de obra, dependendo da envergadura. 

Uma grande obra pública, necessariamente vai ter uma ou mais "_oficina de obra" (oficina técnica + almacen + vestuarios+ control de asistencia),_ uma obra pequena apenas um armazem ou galpão.

Abraços.


----------



## Juventude

Hola Mangato,
Creo que los términos arriba no definen lo que un "canteiro de obras" en portugués, por lo menos de Brasil... Si vemos en Google Images (algo no tan científico a veces), vemos que almacén/galpó/oficina de obras son nada más pequeñas parte de lo que podrá ser el "canteiro de obras". De lo que entiendo yo sería lo mismo que pedir la traducción de "IGREJA" y me dijeran "altar", "pila de bautismo" etc. en vez de "IGLESIA". Te digo esto nada más para darte un ejemplo del sentido que vemos acá en Brasil para "canteiro de obras". ¿Me explico? Por lo menos esto entiendo yo, una vez que no soy nativo en español...

Gracias amigos!
Juventude


----------



## Dianette

Transporte dos tubos por meio de caminhões para pátio de armazenamento no Canteiro de Obras na Província de Córdoba 

Yo sugiero: 

"Transporte de los tubos por medio de camiones para la zona de acopio en la Obra en la Provincia de Córdoba".

¿qué tal?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Dianette said:


> "Transporte de tubería por medio de camiones para la zona de acopio en la obra en la Provincia de Córdoba".


----------



## Mangato

Juventude said:


> Hola Mangato,
> Creo que los términos arriba no definen lo que un "canteiro de obras" en portugués, por lo menos de Brasil... Si vemos en Google Images (algo no tan científico a veces), vemos que almacén/galpó/oficina de obras son nada más pequeñas parte de lo que podrá ser el "canteiro de obras". De lo que entiendo yo sería lo mismo que pedir la traducción de "IGREJA" y me dijeran "altar", "pila de bautismo" etc. en vez de "IGLESIA". Te digo esto nada más para darte un ejemplo del sentido que vemos acá en Brasil para "canteiro de obras". ¿Me explico? Por lo menos esto entiendo yo, una vez que no soy nativo en español...
> 
> Gracias amigos!
> Juventude


 
Veo que me expliqué mal. Intenté decir que la *oficina de obras* engloba a todos y cada uno de esos  departamentos o  elementos que citas, dependiendo, claro está, del volumen de obra a realizar. (Oficina técnica, escritorio del jefe de obra, aseos y vestuarios, almacén, depósito de maquinaria, reloj de control de sistencia, e incluso pago de salários). Señalar que para nosotros _oficina_ equivale a escritorio, no a taller.

Cuando trabajé en Sao Paulo en el área de implantación  y desarrollo de telecomunicaciones, en la antigua Telesp, las _firmas_  e _empreiteiras  llamaban canteiro_ a ese centro neurálgico de lo que  por aquí entendemos como ejecución de obra

Cumprimentos


----------



## anatomico

En Chile, sería Instalación de Faenas.


----------



## alkleiman

"Canteiro de obra" en español (al menos en Argentina) es el "obrador".


----------



## willy2008

Totalmente de acuerdo con alkleiman.


----------



## ofeliaknitting

En español, y en el ámbito de la construcción, 'canteiro' es simplemente 'obra'.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

ofeliaknitting said:


> En español, y en el ámbito de la construcción, 'canteiro' es simplemente 'obra'.


Conforme puse arriba, "canteiro" en Pt-Br tanto puede significar la obra, como las instalaciones provisionales. El sentido (y en consecuencia la traducción correspondiente) va a depender del contexto.


----------



## ofeliaknitting

Disculpa WhoSoyEu mi ignorancia pero, ¿las instalaciones provisionales no forman parte inherente de la propia obra?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Si, pero ese no es el caso. Lo que quiero decir es que la misma palabra designa dos cosas diferentes (aunque una sea parte de la otra). Una cosa es la obra en si, otra las instalaciones provisionales. En otros idiomas hay palabras distintas para ambas cosas, así que para saber si un texto se refiere a una o a la otra, _y hacer la traducción correcta_ es necesário distinguirlas. ¿O no?


----------



## eixart

Juventude said:


> Pues, "Canteiro de Obras" en portugués no tiene nada que ver con GALPÓN. Sí tiene más que ver con la definición en inglés de "worksite", generalmente para obras externas. ¿Cómo sería esto en español?
> 
> Vean los enlaces y van a entender.
> 
> http://www.tatui.sp.gov.br/images/noticias/obras_educação1.JPG
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_AM1xfKiyn...hm-hQ/s400/canteiro%20de%20obras%20-%20AF.jpg
> 
> http://www.dtvb.ibilce.unesp.br/cidade/na_canteiro_de_obras.jpg
> 
> Gracias
> Juventude



Juventude,

En tu caso, yo lo traduciría por "solar". El solar de una obra es el lugar donde se construye, o sea, el 'worksite' inglés. Pero en el contexto de Daniette no le va nada bien.


----------

